# Hammer nutritions cookbook.



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

I just found the hammer nutrition cook book (http://www.hammernutrition.com/downloads/hammer-nutrition-cookbook.pdf)

Has anyone tried it? Does it work? How was the taste? 
I want to try it but some of this "healthy" stuff really tastes bad. (sorry folks.)


----------



## decade377 (Jul 6, 2013)

I use the smoothie recipes and some of the salad ones. I was sponsored by Hammer for 3 years and still use their products.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I have the Feed Zone book...it's pretty good.

The Feed Zone Cookbook and Feed Zone Portables | Easy Healthy Recipes, Meals, and Snacks for Athletes, Cyclists, Triathletes, Runners


----------

